

NYC MTA (mta.info) redesign - lsternlicht
http://www.leosternlicht.com/mta.html

======
lsternlicht
After being constantly reminded by trips on Metro-North, I decided to throw
together a simpler UI. Thoughts?

------
ScottWhigham
Very nice

